# new Pro shop: The Hunting & Fishing Store



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

For those up here in the Ottawa area , if you remember Rob Lavigne from Ottawa Archery down on Cedarview Dr...well he and his wife have finally opened their new store in Richmond with a huge Grand Opening sale being held on the 29th of Aug. 

The store is called "That Hunting and Fishing Store" at 6179 Perth St.

http://www.thathuntingstore.com/

For those looking for a good Pro for their archery needs, Rob is great and was sadly missed when the old store closed. 

Don't consider this a plug for the business...just a public (sportsman) service announcement as good pro shops are hard to find these days.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*that hunting and fishing store*

Well I Don't think the welcome is what Rob had hoped for when you read the threads on OTB forums.. Seems people are giving up after 3 strikes. Rob had maybe join the forum and do some damage control.. Wish him all the best..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Attn coptor doctor*

what is the otb forum


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

ontariotrophybucks.com


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ontario Trophy Bucks

http://z4.invisionfree.com/The_Hunting_Forum/index.php?act=idx

Try that,


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Otb*

Way to go guys don't tell Ted Now we will have his endless bantering on this forum as well...:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Attn coptor doctor*

couldn`t resit ... I was in robs new shop very nice... now where are the negatives listed in what otb threads would like to read them...


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Just that*

Funny you have over 1000 posts yet you never heard of OTB forums !! LOL I will see if I can find the thread here you go.
http://z4.invisionfree.com/The_Hunting_Forum/index.php?showtopic=21736&hl=


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Attn coptor doctor*

says this is disabled list area and maybe i can find .. how was tupper lake.. I see no one started a thread I guess I have some use in life lol lol lol


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*That Hunting and Fishing store*

Beats me Ted there was a thread here yesterday. I can't see why it would be disabled there was no swearing or what not on it just some people voicing and Opinion. Right or wrong i feel people have the right to complain if they were treated wrongly. If i were treated bad I would want others to know as well. It will be Up to Robert to change the way people have an opinion of him. I know he had some bad luck with previous partners but thi. Or hopefully this time will be better and the last closing for him is over.. Anyhow the link is gone that i was on so i guess someone took offence to what was being said.. Move on to another topic..:zip:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tupper lake*

how was the shoot and who won the gut shoot common fill us in hated to miss it but pressing things at home... lets hear the reviews...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, mr Jones, please tell us what it was like to camp with the big kids instead of us common nylon villagers... lol.. Must have been nice to have a roof, a bed and a shower. I'll have to get a passport and try to get to that one next year.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Tupper*

Tupper was a hoot 211 shooters. Good party Saturday Night ask Larry Engle if he can walk man he was doing some stuff on the Dance floor that would have made Gumby look stiff. LOL he was dancing wiith anything that moved i think i even saw him dance with one of the pillars.. (must have been the beer):darkbeer::darkbeer: And lots of it. He did win the traditional Gut shoot though with a score of 36. Charles could have won the compound but he had a friggin mental lapse and could not do math due to all the pressure. He was sitting at 38 going to the last shot and thought he had the thing won so he playied safe and shot an 8 for 46 yet there was a guy Chad Jablinski sitting at 38 as well and he did not play safe so Charles lost it by 2 points. One thing though the William tell shoot was a hoot Charles had the 70 yard pin down to a fine art hitting the dang appla about 10 times however it was a name draw of everyone that hit it. And a guy that hit it once one!!Weather was Great no rain even though we had a 90% forcast it was good fired no arrows in the rain. The Camper worked Great $60 in gas for a round trip. The Titan could maintain what ever speed I wanted going through the mountains. Just a matter of how much gas I wanted to burn took me about the same time down as not pulling it..I won a tree stand as a door prize.. Yes Ted there are more than one lucky guy out there. You will have to Bulk up if you want to shoot the william tell next year if not the arc of your arrows will lead to having the feathers burned off on re entry!! LOL all In all Like always a Great shoot. I beat Emile what more is there to life. Steve Burles beat me on the last shot i had him by 4 and shot a 5 he opinned a 10 great shot Lights out for me!!:sad:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*baldini*

Don`t tell Me Bruce that Carl had a door to lock, trailer or hotel so he would wake up with both eyebrows... and yes Carl it is nice when it rains to only hear the rain hitting the roof instead of sleeping in it lol lol ..


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*tupper*

Usually I only get half way in..My tent that is..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*grreat shoot*

I guess we where both posting at the same time...Sounds like a great shoot ..glad the Canadians did so well .. well maybe next year... congrats to all...


----------

